# Depopt Signage



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,

Just finishing up my combination depot and freight house and started thinking about signs that would have been 
displayed on a vintage 1939 building like this.
Obviously the town name with elevation in feet.  I was also thinking telephone, western union, railway express.
What about thinks like; waiting room, no loitering etc. 
Anyone have any info on web sites that might help?
Thanks for your time.
Rick


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/singularselections_1988_27720987 

I suppose spittoons were not in short supply .... 

Matthew(OV)


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 03/08/2008 8:08 PM
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/singularselections_1988_27720987 

I suppose spittoons were not in short supply .... 


Wow! That's a stiff penalty for those days!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 03/08/2008 8:35 PM
Posted By SlateCreek on 03/08/2008 8:08 PM
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/singularselections_1988_27720987 

I suppose spittoons were not in short supply .... 


Wow! That's a stiff penalty for those days!



They had just figured out how Tuberculousis was spread.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Then maybe we should start handing out fines to baseball players and teenagers. Seems to be a real spitting epodemic these days. It grosses me out. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 03/08/2008 8:58 PM
Then maybe we should start handing out fines to baseball players and teenagers. Seems to be a real spitting epodemic these days. It grosses me out. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


Laws and ordinances are still on the books, but because the Sanitariums are few and far between nobody "remembers": anymore.  I remember being told to walk on the other side of the street from the Sanitarium "just in case".


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My office overlooks a major baseball park. I have said for years, "where else can you see 25 millionaires sitting in a row spitting on the floor." 

On second thought this tread is about signage for Depots.  I bought one of those sheets with old signs and spray mounted it on aluminum flashing sheet.  Then spray it with a exterior polyurethane dull coat.  I don't have any real experience with the signs being outside, but some say inkjet printer ink doesn't hold up when wet.

There have been previous threads which have given great websites for old signs.  I have sat there for hours, doing a right click, to save pictures to my local drive.  I guess you could then take them to a WalMart or Target and get them printed on photo paper.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Need a ticket window with maybe some destinations, times and prices. 

Craig


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe some of us could get together to share the cost of having Del Tapparo make up some vinyl signs for us. The vinyl holds up exceptionally well outdoors and would of course be fine for indoors too. 

Some needed signs that come to mind... 
Train board to list arrivals and departures..every depot had one, usually black w/white lettring 
Railway Express Diamond sign 
Wells Fargo Express sign 
Public Telephone with the blue bell on it. These used to be displayed all over and not just at depots. 
Baggage sign 
Tickets 
Ticket Office 
Waiting Room 
Passengers 
Mens 
Ladies 
His 
Hers 
Employees Only 
Express 
Egg Depot 
Milk Depot 
Office 
Etc. 

* How about it Del? I think a sheet with multiple signs on it would be a big seller.*


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

For advertising signs, you might try the reproduction sign companies:

americanheritage.us/CategoryList.aspx

Just a thought.

Dawg


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm... Not a bad idea at all Richard. Del? 

Craig


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 03/09/2008 12:53 PM
Maybe some of us could get together to share the cost of having Del Tapparo make up some vinyl signs for us. The vinyl holds up exceptionally well outdoors and would of course be fine for indoors too. 

Some needed signs that come to mind... 
Train board to list arrivals and departures..every depot had one, usually black w/white lettring 
Railway Express Diamond sign 
Wells Fargo Express sign 
Public Telephone with the blue bell on it. These used to be displayed all over and not just at depots. 
Baggage sign 
Tickets 
Ticket Office 
Waiting Room 
Passengers 
Mens 
Ladies 
His 
Hers 
Employees Only 
Express 
Egg Depot 
Milk Depot 
Office 
Etc. 

* How about it Del? I think a sheet with multiple signs on it would be a big seller.* " src="/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" />

Well, I'll give it some thought. It's a good idea. My plate is pretty full at the moment though. Lots of Critter Control projects in the works. If you or someone else wants to gather up the artwork, it would be simple enough for me to make them.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a Western Union sign on the clock inside the waiting room. And that clock should be big. When I was a kid I watched that clock near the top of the hour to see it change. The minute hand often moved 2 or 3 minutes at a time then.

Mark


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the ideas.

Richard,
Great list of signs, lots I hadn't thought of.  That's why I asked here.

Steve,
Thanks for the great link.  How was the vacation?

Having a sheet of Vinyl signs made up as a stock item is a great idea. but most times 
the individual lettering can't be made small enough to look right.  Total signs like Railway Express
with the background included would work well.

Thanks all 
Rick


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how signs printed on a color laser printer would hold up? Dell is selling a color laser now for $299.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Black laser printers hold up quite well. I've not tried color, but there's one at work that I might be able to play with. 

I just picked up some white ink-jet compatible adhesive vinyl sheets from www.papilio.com, and I'm going to play with that this spring with my ink-jet printer to see how it holds up outdoors. Preliminary tests seem to show they withstand moisture very nicely. Once sprayed with a UV-stable sealer, I'd imagine they'd hold up a good, long while. The sheets are touted as being suitable for commercial outdoor applications. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some "food for thought..."


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"No smoking 
Footwear permitted." 

(Perhaps too 21st century.)


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

_ "Well, I'll give it some thought. It's a good idea. My plate is pretty full at the moment though. Lots of Critter Control projects in the works. If you or someone else wants to gather up the artwork, it would be simple enough for me to make them."_ 

*Del, 
I emailed you some signage. Only thing to figure out will be sizes. *


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Great picture Jack, good looking signage.

Went by the sign shop today and they are making the depot name/elevation signs.
I went on the net last night and found signs for; phone, express, telegraph, etc. and copied to disk.
Will take them to sign shop tomorrow and see about producing them.  

Thanks again for input.
Rick


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I recently printed some fliers for a real estate location I was advertising. I printed them on a color laser printer ( HP 2600). Anyway, when I took them out to the car it was raining and windy as ****. One of the sheets got away from me and blew under a prickly pear cactus in my yard. After a few days of sunshine I took a rake and dragged the flier out from under the cactus. It was dry and stiff, but the printing was as good as new. Obviously there was no preservatives on the paper. So, I think if signage were printed on a color laser printer and sprayed with a flat clearcoat paint, it would stand up outdoors pretty well.


----------



## KDarling (Feb 16, 2008)

I was doing some searching of the forums as I was about to embark on a sign project for a Freight Depot I'm building.

I decided to give Papilio a call.

I explained to the guy I spoke with exactly what I was going to do.

His first recommendation was to use their waterslide decals and after printing apply them to the sign material, followed by a UV protectant coat and then clearcoat.

When I questioned him about the durability of sittiing outside in the weather, he explained that even with the UV protectant coat and the clear coat that most laser prints will fade in about 6 months if left out in the direct light.

He suggested purchasing an Epson Inkjet printer that uses Durabrite Ink. (http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/Landing/DuraBrite.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes) Durabrite ink has built in UV protection.  Not all Epson printers use this ink, he said it would be marked as such on the box and run less than  $100.  This would work well to print on their white waterproof vinyl which is adhesive and then could be directly applied to metal or plastic.  Compatible printers are listed at the bottom of the page.


Karen


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget this one, lol.


----------

